# founding in the border between



## jellobun

"It(alanya) was sometimes considered a part of Cilicia or cities of Pamphylia *because of founding in the border between* Pamphylia and Cilicia."
Metnin tamamı: qweqew
Türkçesi(orijinal): t-rk-e
English Only'de açtığım thread:
*founding in border between*

Merhaba arkadaşlar,

Bunu English Only forumunda sordum ancak net bir cevap alamadığım için buraya yönlendirildim.
Kalın harflerle yazılan kısım sizce doğru? Sanırım "arasında bulunduğu için" anlamında çevrilmiş ama bana hatalı geliyor. Doğru çevirisi nasıl olmalı?
"because it had been founded" diye çevirmek doğru olur mu?


----------



## Rallino

"Because of founding" dilbilgisi bakımından birden fazla hataya sahip. Öncelikle _founding_ ancak _to found_ fiilinin gerund hâli olabilir, o da "kurmak" demek. Ama bu şekildeyken "kurulan" anlamına bile gelemez çünkü şu anda etken çatıda; edilgen olması için _because of being/having been founded_ olması lazım ama bu da biraz kulak tırmalıyor bu cümlede.

Bulmak fiili ise _to find, _geçmiş zamanı _found_ ama buna ekstra -ing eklenemez zaten.

"Because of being found" ya da "because of having been found" olsa dilbilgisi bakımından doğru olur en azından ama bu yapılar da bu cümleye uygun değil.

"Because it had been found" da dilbilgisi bakımından doğru ama bu sefer de sanki "keşfedilmiş" anlamı çıkıyor. Ben şahsen _found_'dan ziyade _located _derdim, onu da en başa alırdım;

Located on the border between Pamphylia and Cilicia, Alanya was sometimes considered a part of these two cities.


----------



## sound shift

Rallino said:


> Located on the border between Pamphylia and Cilicia, Alanya was sometimes considered a part of these two cities.


I don't speak Turkish, but this doesn't make sense, as Pamphylia and Cilicia weren't cities.


----------



## Rallino

Ah okay, I didn't pay attention to that detail. 

Then I guess it's better to use the original syntax:

Alanya was sometimes considered a part of Cilicia or cities of Pamphylia *due to it being located* / *due to its location *on the border between Pamphylia and Cilicia.

Those would be my suggestions, but maybe sound shift can suggest something better.


----------



## jellobun

Thanks a lot, guys! You are the best! I should've asked you first.


----------



## misi2991

"...due to its location..." olabilir. Ama ben cümleyi Türkçe aslına bakarak şöyle çevirirdim:

In ancient times the district was considered both within Cilicia and Pamphylia *because it was situated* on the demarcation line between Cilicia and Pamphylia.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"It(alanya) at the time was  considered a part of Cilicia or the cities of Pamphylia *because it was situated/located on the border between* Pamphylia and Cilicia.


----------

